# General > Business >  Update following Community Council nominations withdrawal period

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Update following Community Council nominations withdrawal period*

[IMG][/IMG]
Following the close of the Community Council Nominations on Tuesday, 29 October 2019, 20 community councils received more nominations than their maximum membership.  After the withdrawal period where candidates had the opportunity to withdraw their nomination, The Highland Council has confirmed that 16 Community Councils will be contested.   [Read Full Article]

----------

